# Attaching Trim-Tex Reveal Bead to cement board.



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Whats the best way to attach Trim-Tex reveal bead to cement board?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Spray adhesive and small nails would be the way I would tackle it.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

a bit messy but this it's a good one

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr...ies/installation-products/847-spray-adhesive/


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

gazman said:


> Spray adhesive and small nails would be the way I would tackle it.


What type of small nails? 
I'm thinking I'll need to use a nail or brad gun for this because hammering the nails into the cement board between studs will have to much movement and potentially damage the cement board.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

keke said:


> a bit messy but this it's a good one
> 
> http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr...ies/installation-products/847-spray-adhesive/


Yes that's what I use. But I always staple my beads on after I use the spray adhesive. I'm doing inset baseboards and I want to be sure the reveal bead won't have any problems down the road...

Do you think only using the spray adhesive and mud would hold the reveal bead tight and secure for this application?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Whats the best way to attach Trim-Tex reveal bead to cement board?


Kind of curious about your use for reveal bead used in finishing on backer boarding like cement board.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> What type of small nails?
> I'm thinking I'll need to use a nail or brad gun for this because hammering the nails into the cement board between studs will have to much movement and potentially damage the cement board.


You are governed by the studs, as you said the risk of breaking the board is likely. Also the holding power of the nails into the cement board woud be negligible. These are the nails that I would use, bearing in mind the thickness of the board.
http://www.bunnings.com.au/paslode-25-x-1-8mm-2kg-zinc-plated-soft-sheet-nails-qty-3300-_p2360392


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I should mention that this project has 20 and 25 gauge metal studs since it's a condominium.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe contact Joe. It sounds like the perfect situation for mud set bead, at this stage there is no mud set reveal bead on their site, but I guess you never know unless you ask the question. 
http://www.trim-tex.com/products/drywall-accessories/corner-beads/mud-set-beads/


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes mudset reveal bead would be awesome.
One good thing is that the top half of the reveal bead will be attached to regular drywall with staples.










Now at the bottom of the inset base, I was hoping to be able to use the Trim-Tex Super Seal Tear Away L Bead for a nice finish at the floor. 
http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr.../tear-away-beads/super-seal-tear-away-l-bead/


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yes that's what I use. But I always staple my beads on after I use the spray adhesive. I'm doing inset baseboards and I want to be sure the reveal bead won't have any problems down the road...
> 
> Do you think only using the spray adhesive and mud would hold the reveal bead tight and secure for this application?


I've never used staples and glue together. 
My method : 
- spray the beads, 
- stick them on
- take them off 
- leave the glue to set up for few min 
- stick them back on

In this way I can do 10-20 beads in a row without stopping. 

Another thing to hold the beads up is the mud


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I would set them with mud. Even regular trim tex sets quite well with mud. Add some extra glue if you want.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

mld said:


> I would set them with mud. Even regular trim tex sets quite well with mud. Add some extra glue if you want.


That's what I was hoping for.:thumbsup:
Makes sense. Plus there would be mud on the backside edges of the reveal bead that would help hold it better.

Might be a little trickier at the bottom with the Super Seal Tear Away L Bead doing it this way though...


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Sir Mixalot, After reviewing your picture here is my advice: 

If the cement board along the bottom is designed to protect against water or flooding , mud set the beads on with USG easy sand 90 PLEASE add our powdered Mud Max (150%) . Wipe it flush to the mud leg and then install mesh tape and the apply fill coat with Mud Max . All additional coats should be easy sand 90 wiTh no Mud Max.

Option 2: 847 Spray adhesive and staple on drywall and Mesh on cement board. When spraying 847 on drywall and cement board , spray the board then the bead then the board again and wait till tacky then install bead and pressure on. (Pressure is very important ) staple the mud leg to the drywall with 1/2 " staples , put mesh on the mud legs over the cement board (always overlap the mesh on the mud leg and the board). Again, use Powdered Mud Max on your fill coat. 

I hope this helps,
Joe


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tech support Joe. I really appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

some more good tips here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePm2pQZ3koA

don't forget the Powdered Mud-Max

Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Please post some pictures as you install and finish this project.

Thanks


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Trim-Tex said:


> Please post some pictures as you install and finish this project.
> 
> Thanks


Definitely. :thumbsup:

I'm getting lot's of photos for my blog and videos for Youtube.:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Trim-Tex said:


> Sir Mixalot, After reviewing your picture here is my advice:
> 
> If the cement board along the bottom is designed to protect against water or flooding


That photo was just a mock up. The cement board will be off of the floor 1/4" to 3/8". But what I'm also doing is painting the bottom of the edge and sides with a liquid membrane called Aqua-Defense that is used in showers and especially made for waterproofing cement board in wet areas before tiling. 

I did do a adhesion test with the Easy Sand 90 and USG AP. Both product stick really well to the Aqua-Defense.:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Trim-Tex said:


> Sir Mixalot, After reviewing your picture here is my advice:
> 
> If the cement board along the bottom is designed to protect against water or flooding , mud set the beads on with USG easy sand 90 PLEASE add our powdered Mud Max (150%) . Wipe it flush to the mud leg and then install mesh tape and the apply fill coat with Mud Max . All additional coats should be easy sand 90 wiTh no Mud Max.
> 
> ...


Went with Option 1: Mud setting the beads. 
Also used the rope trick in the reveals. :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K4IAQbNaz8


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Love it! And you can still see the nose of the [email protected] slick! What kind of rope is that?? That would be a nice concept for expansions bead!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty slick!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Our # 093V vinyl expansion bead features two tear away strips that you can fold over each other and completely cover the center. Or you can leave them straight up too.

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/drywall-accessories/commercial-beads/expansion-beads/093v-expansion


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the tip joe!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a quick video of some of the inset baseboard after it was second coated with Easy Sand 90 mixed with Trim-Tex Powdered Mud-Max.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNyWqp12ZVk


----------

